# IT infrastructure in the U.A.E.



## martynwillis (Jul 8, 2012)

As an IT professional it amazes me how much IT networking, cabling and desktop/laptop computers must be required in all these gigantic projects underway in the Emirates.

Who provides all the installation and general IT support for all these projects? I'm actually looking into setting up a small IT company in Dubai. Any advice from forum members on here would be gratefully received.


----------

